
Curated list of Clojure-like programming languages - chr15m
https://github.com/chr15m/awesome-clojure-likes
======
kebolio
You mean Lisps?

------
velkyel
Another one
[https://github.com/candid82/joker](https://github.com/candid82/joker)

